# What year was this Loco Produced?



## Mad Cap Romanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have one of these AHM GE-35 Ton Switcher Locomotives from the earily 1970's that I want to sell on my web site. 










In the write-up information for the Locomotive, I want to include the year(s) of prodution that the prototype engine was produced, but I can't seem to find it in the Google Search. I'm guessing 1958 - 1970. I just wondered if anyone had any ideas as to the actual date.

Thank you again!

Trevor.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like 1941-1976.

http://www.thedieselshop.us/GE_35Ton.HTML


----------



## Mad Cap Romanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank You very Much! 

The next batch of trains I'll try and put up will be Chessie System.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why not list some of them here?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would say it is from the mid 70's as Conrail was not formed till around 73.

Nixon, helping bankrupted RR's*,* had a part in the making of Consolidated Rail Corporation. (Conrail)

EDIT,
I CAN'T FIND ANY REAL 35 TON SWITCHERS.


----------



## Mad Cap Romanian (Jan 30, 2012)

@ Big Ed - Conrail was around in the 1970's, but I was specifically looking for the year of this loco. (as if it was undecorated)

@gunrunnerjohn - All the trains are listed on my web site that I have uploaded so far. www.monster-hobbies.com. I was just trying to figure out some years of locos I couldn't find on Wiki. Since you guys know this stuff better than I do, I knew someone would give me the info I was after. Thanx again Canadian Car Knocker!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mad Cap Romanian said:


> @ Big Ed - Conrail was around in the 1970's, but I was specifically looking for the year of this loco. (as if it was undecorated)
> 
> @gunrunnerjohn - All the trains are listed on my web site that I have uploaded so far. www.monster-hobbies.com. I was just trying to figure out some years of locos I couldn't find on Wiki. Since you guys know this stuff better than I do, I knew someone would give me the info I was after. Thanx again Canadian Car Knocker!



OK, From researching the 35 ton switcher, I would guess the real one was made from the 40's to the late 50's.
There are not too many 35ton switchers to be found on the net.

This did come up in my search, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8566 

T man......can you pull some history up on this?

I came across this too, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLXNJbBmw8k


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sure Ed! I bought that back in the early 80's. Possibly the late 70's. I have no specific information.

/IMG


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He wanted the years they made the real 35 ton switchers.


----------



## Mad Cap Romanian (Jan 30, 2012)

This is EXACTLY the same train as pictured above. Same box and all. I have 2 other AHM trains and inside the flap is printed the day, month, and year of production. 

It was @ 1973-1974.


----------

